# VIA bedroom fares



## Donald M (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking at VIA sleeper fares, it shows economy bedroom an d just bedroom for 1 or 2 persons. What is the difference between the two other than a slighly lower price?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

VIA does not have any accommodation known as an "Economy Bedroom". On the VIA web booking engine "Economy" refers to Economy Class, AKA coach.

On Budd equipment (Canadian, Gaspe and Churchill trains) there are the following types of sleeping accommodation:

•	Upper and lower berths (i.e. Pullman style berth accommodation)

•	Cabin for 1 (i.e. a Roomette containing one berth and an in-room toilet)

•	Cabin for 2(i.e. a Double Bedroom with upper and lower berths, and toilet annex)

•	Cabin for 3 (i.e. A Drawing Room with two lowers, one upper and a toilet annex).

On the Canadian there is only Sleeper Touring Cass, which includes meals and access to the activity cars/Park Car. The other trains offer Sleeper Class, where meals are extra.

On the Renaissance equipment (Ocean train from Montreal to Halifax) there are two types of accommodation:

•	Bedroom (Upper and lowers with toilet annex)

•	Bedroom with shower (the same, but the toilet contains a shower like an Amtrak bedroom).

In the summer there are two types of classes on the Ocean, i.e. Sleeper (no meals included) and Sleeper Touring (meals and access to the Park Care included).

The VIA website provides information on each type including pictures and descriptions.

Following airline practice, in all cases there are advance purchase discount fares, which have cancellation penalties and/or change fees. Full fare allow changes up until departure.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't forget to check the "Express Deals" link on VIA's home page and they are updated daily.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/deals


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 10, 2011)

Donald M said:


> Looking at VIA sleeper fares, it shows economy bedroom an d just bedroom for 1 or 2 persons. What is the difference between the two other than a slighly lower price?


Havent looked in a while, but I believe it has something to do with cancellation policies!


----------



## manderson (Jul 12, 2011)

If you're referring to the price for a bedroom for one vs. the price for a bedroom for two -- note that the price for the bedroom for two may be the per-person price. Amtrak lists the price per room, while VIA Rail lists it per person.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 16, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Donald M said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at VIA sleeper fares, it shows economy bedroom an d just bedroom for 1 or 2 persons. What is the difference between the two other than a slighly lower price?
> ...


Nope, I'm wrong. I was thinking of discounted fares!

Sorry


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 16, 2011)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Don't forget to check the "Express Deals" link on VIA's home page and they are updated daily.
> 
> http://www.viarail.ca/en/deals



WOW

TWO-VAC 1 person cabin (meals inc.) $514

Do deals like this come up often??????


----------



## Donald M (Jul 16, 2011)

The 75 per cent fares are a great deal but you would need to act very quickly when they are posted. The summer Canadian consists are very large (long). I assume that the consists are smaller in the fall and winter. Can any tell me what they look like and when they change?


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 19, 2011)

Donald M said:


> The 75 per cent fares are a great deal but you would need to act very quickly when they are posted. The summer Canadian consists are very large (long). I assume that the consists are smaller in the fall and winter. Can any tell me what they look like and when they change?


Thanx, how often do they do this????


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 8, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Donald M said:
> 
> 
> > The 75 per cent fares are a great deal but you would need to act very quickly when they are posted. The summer Canadian consists are very large (long). I assume that the consists are smaller in the fall and winter. Can any tell me what they look like and when they change?
> ...


Now that it is Fall, they seem to be coming up pretty frequently.


----------



## jis (Sep 8, 2011)

All currently available VIA Rail deals can be found here:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/deals


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 29, 2011)

Does the Canadian have identical bedrooms or is there one like Amtaks bedroom A?


----------

